# Just Another '07 B/W Orca



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

Orca during the day...










Orca at night...


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

S-e-x-y!!!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice ride. The white bars were a good call. As a photographer who remembers the days of tri-x film, I can tell you this: The world is really black and white, this color thing is just a fad.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ATTRACTIONS: :thumbsup: 
White spoked wheels
Thomson stem and post
Campy Record group

DISTRACTIONS:  
Red cable housing
White FSA bars
Two tone seat
Two tone bar tape


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

BunnV said:


> DISTRACTIONS:
> Red cable housing
> White FSA bars
> Two tone seat
> Two tone bar tape


I understand. But its a "thing" for me.

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46776&page=1&pp=15


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

55/Rad said:


> its a "thing" for me.


Do your thing 55/Rad! You do it well. :thumbsup: 

I've seen your pictures on other posts. You don't need me to tell you your collection is awesome. 

It's not the red that doesn't look right on the Orca, it's the fact that it's the ONLY red on the bike (except the logo on the FSA bars). On your Ironhorse and Pinarello, you carry the color all the way to the back. On the Daccordi, you match the yellow and red of the accents on the frame so it looks correct. Those look very cool!

I like the white bar tape and white seats on the Waterford and Pinarello, I just don't like two tone tape or bars on anything, especially an Orca. Again, just my opinion. Your bikes are sweet, you know it and I know it. I just like mine better...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

BunnV said:


> Do your thing 55/Rad! You do it well. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've seen your pictures on other posts. You don't need me to tell you your collection is awesome.
> 
> ...


I played with carrying the red a little further to the rear brake and der cable but it seemed to throw everything off. My reasoning for doing what I did was I imagined it looked like a killer whale that had just taken a bite out of a walrus or something. Blood in its mouth more or less.

Silly, but true.

Thanks for your comments and compliments.

55/Rad


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Visionary!*



55/Rad said:


> My reasoning for doing what I did was I imagined it looked like a killer whale that had just taken a bite out of a walrus or something. Blood in its mouth more or less.


Wow! Now THAT'S imagination! I like it better now! :thumbsup:


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

Minutes before....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*The orgin of "Orca"*

I had always assumed that the name 'Orca' was inspired by the whale of the same name, especially the white and black color scheme. 

But I read on another forum that *Orca* stands for *OR*bea *CA*rbon. I don't think Orbea offered the black & white scheme on the pre '07 Orca models (did they?)


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

BunnV said:


> I had always assumed that the name 'Orca' was inspired by the whale of the same name, especially the white and black color scheme.
> 
> But I read on another forum that *Orca* stands for *OR*bea *CA*rbon. I don't think Orbea offered the black & white scheme on the pre '07 Orca models (did they?)


What fun is that? 

BTW - I'm a valley boy myself. Born and raised there. Chatsworth High, CSUN. Lived there 35 years. Mom went to No. Hollywood high and Grandma taught at Van Nuys way back when. I still get back down there to see Mom quite often.


----------

